# Steam Server Down ...



## Gowron (25. September 2012)

Moin .

... es ist mal wieder soweit !!! Serverabsturz auf ganzer Linie .....


Steam Server Stats


----------



## Gary94 (25. September 2012)

Jup kann ich bestätigen...


----------



## Monsjo (25. September 2012)

Die haben aber bereits gesagt, dass sie dran arbeiten.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (25. September 2012)

Tja, heute ist mal wieder so ein Tag, wo man mal in sich gehen sollte, was mit den 100 Steam Games passiert, wenn Valve in naher Zukunfte mal die Server aus div. Gründen permanent abschalten sollte. Hunderte von Euros landen im Digitalen Nirvana. Dann werden wieder die Skidrow und Co. Releases ausgepackt, weil die laufen wenigstens, think about it  (und ich habe selber so an die 30 Steam Games auf meinem Account)


----------



## Gary94 (25. September 2012)

Also zuerst mal, die Server sind wieder online.



Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Tja, heute ist mal wieder so ein Tag, wo  man mal in sich gehen sollte, was mit den 100 Steam Games passiert, wenn  Valve in naher Zukunfte mal die Server aus div. Gründen permanent  abschalten sollte. Hunderte von Euros landen im Digitalen Nirvana. Dann  werden wieder die Skidrow und Co. Releases ausgepackt, weil die laufen  wenigstens, think about it  (und ich habe selber so an die 30 Steam  Games auf meinem Account)



Meiner Meinung nach *muss* Steam mir die Spiele jederzeit zur Verfügung stellen, ich hab sie ja gekauft. Wenn nicht sollen die doch irgendeine Brennfunktion einbauen womit man die Spiele sichern kann.


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. September 2012)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Also zuerst mal, die Server sind wieder online.
> 
> 
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach *muss* Steam mir die Spiele jederzeit zur Verfügung stellen, ich hab sie ja gekauft. Wenn nicht sollen die doch irgendeine Brennfunktion einbauen womit man die Spiele sichern kann.


 
Du hast sie nicht gekauft sondern nur eine Lizenz gemietet.


----------



## Gary94 (25. September 2012)

gemietet? Wo steht das?


----------



## Shona (25. September 2012)

Gowron schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> ... es ist mal wieder soweit !!! Serverabsturz auf ganzer Linie .....
> 
> ...


Wurde ja angekündigt das sie down sind und auch warum Steam Downtime Announcements - Page 35 - Steam Users' Forums



Gary94 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach *muss* Steam mir die Spiele jederzeit zur  Verfügung stellen, ich hab sie ja gekauft. Wenn nicht sollen die doch  irgendeine Brennfunktion einbauen womit man die Spiele sichern  kann.


 Steam *MUSS* rein gar nichts lies dir einfach mal die SSA durch... Außerdem gibt es den Offlinemodus bei dem du auf all deine Spiele zugriff hast. Wenn du nicht in der lage bist diesen einzurichten dann solltest du dich dies bezüglich mal informieren.

Ich habe noch nie probleme gehabt bei einer Downtime irgendein spiel zu spielen und wenn doch dann habe ich noch Spiele von GoG die ich spielen könnte. Sollte ich dazu keine Lust haben mach ich halt mal was anderes



Gary94 schrieb:


> gemietet? Wo steht das?


Ansich in der SSA oder hier mal lesen 4Players.de Forum • Thema anzeigen - Steam: Valve verteidigt Preisaktionen

Durch das die Spiele an einem Account gebunden sind, sind diese nur gemietet oder kannst du diese etwas ohne Probleme weiterverkaufen?


----------

